# club penguin



## airhead (Jun 24, 2009)

i was bored so i am playing it do you play it?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 24, 2009)

lolwut?


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 24, 2009)

i remember this game... got boring.


----------



## airhead (Jun 24, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> i remember this game... got boring.


ya after a while it does


----------



## Josh (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope its so childish (No Offence) You have to pay real cash to wear real clothes? And the games r crap, might aswell go on miniclip and play games and go to a chat room :/


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 24, 2009)

Of course not.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 24, 2009)

I go there to troll I think my month ban is up now.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 24, 2009)

I got banned from there for saying *censored.3.0*.


----------



## Kiley (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow when i was like 5 i played that it gets old


----------



## lilypad (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope but my little brother (5th grade) plays it sometimes.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

i play it so i can hack and curse all i want


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 24, 2009)

oh yeah, i typed *censored.3.0* and i got immediately banned.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah butif you use hack you can say stuff like *censored.4.0* and *censored.4.0* and *censored.4.0*


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2009)

gordobordo said:
			
		

> yeah butif you use hack you can say stuff like *censored.4.0* and *censored.4.0* and *censored.4.0*


But it is cilent on the server which means you can see it but they can't. Also I have hacked this game which was back in 2006 then I was banned forever.


----------



## Anna (Jun 26, 2009)

ya of course.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2009)

used to play it. 
but its dumb having to pay for virtual things


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

Lmfao I went on there and started talking to someone and then I said Hey wants to be mah friend? She went crazy she thought we were going out lmfao.


----------



## Anna (Jun 26, 2009)

lmfao. i said *censored.3.0* and got instant ban


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

I some how glitched it once said *censored.3.0* got banned but I kept on playing


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ahh good times
i said *censored.3.0* u ang got banned:
Then i begged for wii points


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> Ahh good times
> i said *censored.3.0* u ang got banned:
> Then i begged for wii points


That doesn't surprise me coming from you <_<


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 26, 2009)

Used to.
Ages ago...


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Jun 26, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol people would be like
Me Any1 got wii points???
Pengiun Yes
me may i have
pengiun sure
me right now?
Pengiun bye


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2009)

lol 
hmm... hacking club penguin sounds like fun.. 
but i have no idea how to hack. 
=/


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 27, 2009)

A long time ago, as an 8 year old

CLUB PENGUIN

The world is in complete turmoil
A game known as club penguin made yoou pay for crap that you do not need.

BLEAH I SAY!


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 27, 2009)

Club Penguin sucks.


----------



## MygL (Jun 27, 2009)

Lolno.


----------



## Conor (Jun 27, 2009)

No I don't.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 27, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> lol
> hmm... hacking club penguin sounds like fun..
> but i have no idea how to hack.
> =/


I think it's cheat Engine ... Not sure.


----------



## CandyfromMidnight (Jun 27, 2009)

i used to but i dont cuz i dont have a membership


----------



## Sky master (Jun 27, 2009)

i play it


----------



## StbAn (Jun 27, 2009)

I got bored too but I had alot of free stuff cuz I wasn't a member XD


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 27, 2009)

I used to play it like 12 hours a day but now I like never play on it. I canceled my membership and I only play on it like once a month now.


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

i still play it i hacked and got free coins


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 27, 2009)

Listen to this , club pinguin is really a scam!

A long time ago , I was playing on the account of my friend ( He had Membership.) And I was buying clothes etc. But When your membership finishes , you could still wear the clothes and everything you got when you were a member. And now , I need to buy a membership again if I want to wear the clothes I had  I don't know if you understand what I mean but this is really a SCAM.


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 27, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Listen to this , club pinguin is really a scam!
> 
> A long time ago , I was playing on the account of my friend ( He had Membership.) And I was buying clothes etc. But When your membership finishes , you could still wear the clothes and everything you got when you were a member. And now , I need to buy a membership again if I want to wear the clothes I had  I don't know if you understand what I mean but this is really a SCAM.


Ya not being able to use what you payed for was anoyying ^


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jun 29, 2009)

I played for about 2 seconds then logged off, and then I hacked it to death. Like Garrett I only log on to troll, and to also hack. It's not like I'll pay to play that piece of *censored.2.0*. <_<


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 29, 2009)

i hack it 2 so could steal money and stuff from ppl which they PAYED 4.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 29, 2009)

Who wants to troll Club Penguin? Go round the town going "I'MA FIRIN' MAH LAZER!"


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 29, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Listen to this , club pinguin is really a scam!
> 
> A long time ago , I was playing on the account of my friend ( He had Membership.) And I was buying clothes etc. But When your membership finishes , you could still wear the clothes and everything you got when you were a member. And now , I need to buy a membership again if I want to wear the clothes I had  I don't know if you understand what I mean but this is really a SCAM.


That's 'cos Disney took it over.

Sorry for Double post


----------



## Josh (Jun 29, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disney Fails :/


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 29, 2009)

i hated that game about 10 minutes after i started playing it


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm going to do that I'M FRIING MAH LOAS0R lmao


----------



## Orange (Jun 29, 2009)

You know, I've never heard of this.


----------



## Robin (Jun 29, 2009)

No way.


----------



## merinda! (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't play anymore.
I used to play when I was like
what ten maybe eight?


----------



## AmyRawr (Jun 29, 2009)

Childish game :/ 
I played it when i was like 7 till i was like 9..


----------



## rafren (Jun 29, 2009)

Used too.But not anymore it was fun though.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 29, 2009)

I played Club Penguin in like...4th grade. It was pretty boring.


----------



## Lobo (Jun 29, 2009)

i used to in early 2008 does that count?


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 29, 2009)

Club Penguin is really fun.















If your a seven year old.


----------



## pinkflower22 (Jun 29, 2009)

I play it


----------



## airhead (Jul 21, 2009)

pinkflower22 said:
			
		

> I play it


member? i am


----------



## Slyfy (Jul 21, 2009)

I haven't played it before. After playing MapleStory I said never again...


----------



## moofin(: (Jul 21, 2009)

Airhead, how old are you? O_O
Still playing Club Penguin...
> . >


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 21, 2009)

i dont


----------



## airhead (Jul 21, 2009)

moofin(: said:
			
		

> Airhead, how old are you? O_O
> Still playing Club Penguin...
> > . >


14 and is there a problem with that


----------



## Gnome (Jul 21, 2009)

O_____O " CP is like for 6-10 Year olds.


----------



## airhead (Jul 21, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> O_____O " CP is like for 6-10 Year olds.


and i like it


----------



## Anna (Jul 25, 2009)

Its so stupid you have to be a member to buy the stuff.
my cousin plays it and she is 8


----------



## Thunder (Jul 25, 2009)

yah, den i wawtch blooz clooz nd den i hav mi mom maek mi a snak den i taek nap.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 25, 2009)

That game is *censored.2.0*ty.


----------



## SamXX (Jul 25, 2009)

I used to but it's for 7 year olds or whatever, It was ages ago since I played it.

I had every pin for 3 years. And rare items. I want to sell my account but I have no clue who'd buy it xD


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope...


----------



## Elliot (Jul 25, 2009)

I got banned like 7 times from that. xD,


----------



## Niall (Jul 26, 2009)

Nope


----------



## robo.samurai (Jul 27, 2009)

that game is lame anyone can have my account if they want
name:coolguy4747 (randomass name XD)
password:tanks(first thing that came to my mind because I was playing tanks eirlier that day)


----------



## Demolator40 (Jul 27, 2009)

I use my sisters to own everyone at card-jitzu. But it is lame.


----------



## Pear (Jul 27, 2009)

Isn't it kind of like a free version of Webkinz?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

Troll'd and got b&


----------



## robo.samurai (Jul 27, 2009)

anyone use my person??? I hate club penguin


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 27, 2009)

i heard that it was a kiddie site


----------

